# B14 Headset issue



## svcgav (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi,

Attached is a pic of the headset on my brand new 2016 B14. You'll see the fit isn't great between head tube and top cap!

I've had this looked at by two separate and well respected local mechanics who both came to the same conclusion that the head tube is uneven making it impossible to seat the top cap snuggly (you'll see the gap is much wider at one end than the other)

Whilst I don't intent to be riding the bike in the middle of winter I do live in the UK and having this exposed concerns me. Anyone else have a similar issue or maybe offer a solution?

Cheers


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

svcgav said:


> Hi,
> 
> Attached is a pic of the headset on my brand new 2016 B14. You'll see the fit isn't great between head tube and top cap!
> 
> ...


The cover is only cosmetic, the upper bearing assembly has a seal that will prevent contamination under normal conditions. Even if the gap were 0.05mm instead of the prescribed 1.4-0.8mm tolerance it wouldn't prevent moisture intrusion.

The upper cup of the frame is finish-sanded after the bike comes out of the mold and before paint and thus the upper surface is not always perfectly perpendicular to the fork steerer.

-SD


----------



## svcgav (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for the response SD

Is there anything that can be done to reduce and/or remove the gap? I've had many bikes and ride with a large club, none of the members have ever seen this issue before either. This will make it very difficult for me to ever re-sell the bike should I ever want to upgrade. 

As I said I've not even ridden the bike yet and you'll appreciate it's a disappointment to wait over 3 months for a bike that has such an obvious flaw. Is this going to be the case with all B14s or would an alternative frame potentially fit better?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

svcgav said:


> Thanks for the response SD
> 
> Is there anything that can be done to reduce and/or remove the gap?


Did you ask to exchange the frame under warranty?

If it's un-ridden return the bike and get a different one.


----------



## svcgav (Feb 25, 2016)

taking it back tomorrow to see what they can do with it. I will push for a new frame if they can't sort it though, seems reasonable to me. I just hope the replacement wont take another 3 months


----------



## svcgav (Feb 25, 2016)

UPDATE

It looks like the dealer has managed to sort the issue with a combination of different spacers, changing the upper race and using a one-piece topcap rather than the thin one supplied and a spacer. Fingers crossed it works. 

Cheers


----------

